# Bilateral Renal Cysts



## staps7981 (Apr 9, 2012)

My manager has the ICD 9 manual and is not here today. I need the Dx code for Bilateral Renal Cyst. Can someone help me please


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Apr 9, 2012)

Renal Cysts :Acquired 593.2 and congenital:753.10

Nalini CPC


----------

